# Warum Semikolon ?



## kp007 (11. Mrz 2004)

Hallo java-forum.net - Community,

Ich zitiere aus Guido Krüger - JAVA 1.1 lernen - Kapitel 19 :


```
addWindowListener(
         new WindowAdapter() {
            public void windowClosing(WindowEvent event)
            {
               setVisible(false);
               dispose();
            }
         }
      );
```

Mich würde nun interessieren warum mit einem Semikolon abgeschlossen wurde?
Wann muss man auf soetwas achten und wo kann man diese Design Pattern (??) nachlesen ?


Ich meine, wo steht dass da ein Semikolon hin muss bzw. woher weiß ich das ?

Für eine verständliche Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar   

Gruß,


----------



## Beni (11. Mrz 2004)

Nach jeder Instruktion.

Also:
	
	
	
	





```
int a = 1 + 2;
show( true );
Alpha alpha = new Alpha( 1, 2, 3 );
exitProgram();
```

Und nach import-Befehlen:
	
	
	
	





```
import javax.swing.JDialog;
```

Das _addWindowListener_, das Du oben hast ist auch eine Instruktion 
	
	
	
	





```
addWindowListener( ... );
```

Ansonsten nie (...hoffe, ich hab nichts übersehen :wink: )

mfg Beni


----------



## Roar (11. Mrz 2004)

tzz du immer mit deinen fremdwörtern ( Kolumne ??  ) mit instruktion meint er eigentlich statement  :lol: 
und beachten: bei schlieifen und try- catch und if- konstrukten und so kommt kein semikolon hin...


----------



## ZeissS (12. Mrz 2004)

ABER: bei einer do { } while() Schleife wohl 

Ich denke dein Verständnissproblem oben mit dem Code rührt daher das hier eine Anonyme Klasse gebildet wird.

Du solltest das ganze in 2-3 Schritten sehen:
zuerst wird eine neue (Anonyme) Klasse definiert und instanziert:

```
new ActionListener () {
  public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) 
   {
    }
}
```

Das ganze könnte man jetzt entweder in eine Variable speichern oder direkt an die addActionListener Methode

in beiden fällen kommt hier ein ; dahinter da es entweder eine zuweisung oder ein methodenaufruf ist 

hoffe geholfen zu haben


----------



## kp007 (12. Mrz 2004)

Ich habe es verstanden  :idea: 

Man bin ich happy : Genau die Antworten habe ich gesucht. Beni hat das Semikolon super erklärt, Roar die Antwort ergänzt  und ZeissS die richtige Vermutung angestellt, warum ich diese Frage überhaupt gestellt habe (Verwirrung <--> anonyme Klasse). 

Danke Beni, Roar und ZeissS  !!!


----------



## ZeissS (12. Mrz 2004)

Dann scheine ich geholfen zu haben


----------

